
Monitor Linux servers and containers like never before, with netdata v1.8 - ktsaou
https://github.com/firehol/netdata/releases/tag/v1.8.0
======
dozzie
What exactly is "like never before"? Because it looks like typical charts from
data collected from /proc, individually for each server, and we had that for
more than a decade.

